# Vancouver BC to Bellingham WA, struck & killed a cyclist



## Cascadia (May 21, 2008)

Tonight I was three hours late getting home because of a tragedy, I was on the southbound Cascades train #517 from Vancouver BC, and when we were almost to the Bellingham Station, unfortunately we struck and killed a bicyclist at Boulevard Park, right where the trail crosses the tracks.

When the train came to a halt at Boulevard Park I knew exactly what had happened, then the Assistant Conductor came on and asked if there were any doctors etc on the train . . .bad news.

Lots of emergency vehicles came to the parking lot by Boulevard Park so we could see that much through the windows. When the ambulance finally left it didn't have the lights flashing and was driving slowly so we all assumed the worst, then it was confirmed later.

Of course the crew never really announced formally what had happened they sort of alluded to a trespasser on the tracks and an "incident" and "Inspecting the train for damage" then they kept talking about the police investigation which took a long time, a lot of rail guys came too. And they had to bring a new engineer cause the old one wasn't going to be driving any more that night - poor guy I really feel sorry for him and for the crew cause they had to go out and deal with this woman on the ground, I guess it was bad.

They said this woman was on her cell phone and didn't even look at all. There was some speculation about it being a suicide but I think she was just oblivious. They said she just turned 49 like yesterday. of course the engineer was blowing the horn and everything. People just don't pay any attention, I've seen how they are.

Anyway we couldn't leave forever. The AC was so civilized, she offered the smokers to come down and smoke in the baggage car, and not get off the train. I went down to see if she would let me off cause I could have walked home from there so easily. She said she'd ask the conductor but I pretty much knew is was a no go. I didn't push it anymore after that.

We all just waited, there was this big family group by me, they had kids with them, the little kids were well behaved, everyone was pretty civilized. They announced free snack packs and water in the lounge car, I think most people took advantage of that.

The bright spot for me was that I went in the station when we finally got there and one of the ticket agents, who I know, was there, I thought maybe I had seen her out the window earlier. She had come to drive the engineer from the northbound train, the one that overnights in Bellingham, to be the engineer going south again.

She said, if I'd known you were on the train up there, I could have driven you down here, I said, I asked but they wouldn't let me off, then I asked her for a ride, she had to go this way anyway, isn't it nice to have friends at the station? The conductor from the northbound train was there too, she gave him a ride to his hotel.

Well that was the sad story of my trip home tonight. Thought I'd make a trip report out of it anyway. I was very sorry for the crew to have to deal with this and for the engineer especially of course. And sad for the family of this poor dead woman. I wonder if they will do something about that crossing, it seemed like an accident waiting to happen, with a busy hiking and biking trail right by the busy waterfront park, crossing the busy railroad tracks. Lots of freight trains go through there. People have their head phones on and are so oblivious. Sorry this time it had a sad ending.


----------



## MrFSS (May 21, 2008)

*HERE* is the local newspaper story about the event.

Thanks for the report, even though difficult to experience.

Good to hear how well Amtrak employees handled the situation.


----------



## Cascadia (May 21, 2008)

Good morning Mr. FSS, thanks for posting the link to the news story. Yes I thought the crew handled it very well even though I could tell they were shook up. It was maybe easier for me to deal with (than for the other passengers) since I knew exactly what had happened as soon as we started to stop, because I know the area and the crossing hazard there. Other people might have been kind of mystified but I guess that wouldn't have lasted too long. When they stop and come on the intercom and ask for doctors and medical personnel, it's not hard to put 2 and 2 together.

Well it's kind of depressing for sure. But it helped me that my friend from the station was there and gave me a ride home, with the nice conductor from the other train.

I'll be interested if they do anything to upgrade that crossing, it gets very heavy foot and bicycle traffic.


----------



## p&sr (May 21, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> I wonder if they will do something about that crossing, it seemed like an accident waiting to happen, with a busy hiking and biking trail right by the busy waterfront park, crossing the busy railroad tracks.


Maybe a crossing gate would be a good idea, just like they use for streets.

I've been on a couple of trains delayed for accidents involving pedestrians. Heading east through Stockton, CA we were delayed a couple of hours because the freight train ahead of us struck and killed an elderly gentleman who was attempting to cross the tracks in his wheelchair ahead of the oncoming train. Never a very good idea.

And on another trip, we were delayed for a couple of hours just out of Stockton heading west, because a group of freight engines struck and killed a teenage boy who was walking along the tracks. Probably listening to his music and couldn't hear the approaching train or the warning whistles, and never thought to look around once in a while to see if the tracks are still clear...


----------



## RRrich (May 21, 2008)

We were trying to sleep on the CONO recently and we used choice language as they blew the whistle at every crossing. I guess this is what they were trying to prevent.

The whistle seemed so loud in the sleeper - how loud must it have been at the crossing and how could someone ignore it?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 21, 2008)

I've been on too many trains that have had tragic situations like this to not empathize. And RR, dude, why are you annoyed at one of the greatest parts of the trip? You aren't in the crowne plaza, you're on a train! God forbid they turn trains into pure rolling hotels like too many cruise ships are these days.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (May 21, 2008)

I found going to sleep in a Viewliner with the horn blowing semi-constantly was quite pleasant. The horn there seemed to be quieter than the MBTA trains on the Fitchburg Line that I hear sometimes when I'm at home, which probably means the horn is fairly directional.


----------



## Cascadia (May 22, 2008)

I wanted to add an aside, awhile back we were talking about emergency stops and I know I was wondering if people get thrown around inside the train etc. when the engineer applies the brakes suddenly.

Last night when we stopped immediately after hitting that woman on her bicycle, it was more a sense of deceleration, or immediate loss of power, but not a feeling of being thrown forward at all. It was very smooth for being so sudden. There wasn't any jerky quality to it.

Just thought I'd throw that in there. Now if we had hit an immoveable object . . that would be a different story.

I didn't dwell on this too much today I hope, but of course I can't help thinking about it, I went to the grocery store and didn't mention it or really talk to anyone, but I was thinking "I was on that train!".

I was up so late last night after getting home three hours late, then I didn't really want to go to sleep for a while. There was kind of a pall over the day today. But, I managed to get some domestic stuff done anyway so i'll be ready to go back to work tomorrow.

Here's hoping your future train rides are "boring and uneventful!" I remember when flying got kind of dicey after 9/11, after that I would characterize my plane trips as "boring, and Thank God for that!" Boring can be good! Uneventful can be desireable! At my age I've thought that about life in general sometimes, when you consider all the things that can come up.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 22, 2008)

this is why there banning cell phones in cars they need to ban cellphones while riding bikes also. now if the driver of the train was able to continue on and was not affected by the accident could be continue driving the train or is there rule about that


----------



## Cascadia (May 22, 2008)

I was thinking this morning when I woke up, that though I was told that she was talking on her cell phone, that perhaps that was figure of speech, meaning she wasn't paying attention to her surroundings. In the newspaper article update they said that part of the ongoing investigation is to search the area thoroughly to see if they can find any electronic device which might have been thrown into the bushes.

You were asking about the engineer, I might be wrong but a long time ago I thought someone told me that they have mandatory 2 weeks leave when something like this happens? I'm sure it's similar for policemen and firemen who have to deal with a tragedy. They need recovery time to accomodate the shock.


----------



## AlanB (May 22, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> now if the driver of the train was able to continue on and was not affected by the accident could be continue driving the train or is there rule about that


It's up to the engineer. He/she can decide if they want to continue on or if they want to be relieved. That assumes of course that they weren't injured in the crash, or that they don't appear impaired.


----------



## Neil_M (May 22, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> I was thinking this morning when I woke up, that though I was told that she was talking on her cell phone, that perhaps that was figure of speech, meaning she wasn't paying attention to her surroundings. In the newspaper article update they said that part of the ongoing investigation is to search the area thoroughly to see if they can find any electronic device which might have been thrown into the bushes.


Surely the quickest way to find out is to talk to the phone company? They can tell if she was on her phone or not.....


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2012)

** * * * * * * * * * * NOTE - Four Year Old Topic * * * * * * * * * * * **

* *

I'm pretty sure Amtrak policy is to remove the conductor for immediate drug and alcohol testing. Then they are put on a mandatory leave. I don't think Amtrak allows it's engineers to continue driving after something like this. That's what I got from the guy working the dining car anyway.

I too was on this train and thought that the staff handled it pretty well. Allowing us to smoke in the baggage car was nice of them. It would have been a much longer trip otherwise. That and they ran out of beer. (There wasn't much else to do)

I do wish that Amtrak had been a bit more accommodating to us passengers though. My wife and I missed our flight and ended up (not) sleeping in plastic chairs at Sea-Tac while waiting for the next flight. Had to pay about $150 more per ticket. When I called, Amtrak was largely unapologetic and didn't offer a single thing in recompense.


----------

